# sick female krib



## labido27 (Apr 11, 2009)

I have 2 female kribs and 1 male in a 30 gallon tank. The dominate female recently disappeared for a few days, like 3, so I thought that she was maybe spawning. I saw her briefly once or twice during that time so I assumed all was well. But today I saw her and she was looking sick, she had bulging eyes, and her scales were sticking out some and rapid breathing. I am assuming that the male was chasing her or something but I don't know because she keeps hiding. She seems to be having the same problem as my first female that was mated to the male, she died after a week sadly. But What could be the cause of this sudden change of health? all the other fish in the tank are doing great, 7 congo tetras and 4 green corries as well as the kribs besides the one female so I don't think it is water conditions. Is it possible that she did have eggs but the male ate them or didn't fertilize them and now she is stressed out? Or she could be getting some disease perhaps. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. Also what can I do to help her?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi yur fish is sick and from what yu told there is no cure for this illness at this stage, she will died, perhaps the female was sick before yu put it in yur tank if none of yur other fishes are sick...


----------



## labido27 (Apr 11, 2009)

wow that's really helpful thanks...... more like dreaded...
well any way she has been in the tank for 3 months and been happy and healthy until about 4 days ago now, maybe 5. 
I haven't seen her today yet, so I fear she may already be dead or hiding and going to die soon. I don't know what happened, she was fine last week. But the other female is now out more. I will try to find her and see how she is. 
What illness is it?


----------



## labido27 (Apr 11, 2009)

I did a water change today and she is still alive. Her eyes seem a little bulging and she is still breathing rabidly. She also seems to be keeping her mouth open. Any idea what she might have? Is it a threat to the other fish? Her scales don't seem to be sticking out like I thought before, if they are its only slight. 
I also think when she disappeared last week she must have been sick not laying eggs.


----------



## labido27 (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok so I took her out and put her in a container to observe and it doesn't look good... She does have sticking out scales slightly but i can tell and now I have noticed some little white spots. Which I fear could be Ich. Or it could be her slim coat or something. But there have been no cases of Ich in any of my tanks and she has been fine for several months.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Any evidence of defecation in the container? Could be an internal blockage if you're witnessing a slight bloated look and there's no feces. 
If this is the case, try adding epsom salt, 2 tbsp per 10g but added gradually over 5-6 hours. How big is the container? Add an air hose and heater if you can. Use fresh dechlorinated water. You'll need to change the water once or twice a day while keeping the epsom concentration steady.


----------

